# New to ATI tool, need some advice



## linflas (Jul 26, 2005)

System:
p4 3.2e OC'd @ 3.5
P4P800SE Asus Mobo
2 GB Corsair dual channel DDDR RAM
ATI X800 pro (yes branded ATI)
710 GB Hard disk space on 3 drive, 1 SATA 2 IDE through Promise Tech Pci Adapter
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS PCI sound
3Com Gigabit NIC Card PCI
4 optical drives through MOBO IDE Channels
550 watt PSU
Zalman Reservator Water Cooling on CPU and GPU

I have never tried OC'ing my GPU before, and friend told me to try ATI tool, here are the end of my logs from finding maximum settings

2005-07-26 01:46:29	Clocks set to: 555.43 / 451.29
2005-07-26 01:46:32	Clocks set to: 555.75 / 452.25
2005-07-26 01:46:35	Clocks set to: 556.88 / 452.25
2005-07-26 01:46:38	Clocks set to: 558.00 / 452.25
2005-07-26 01:46:41	Clocks set to: 559.29 / 451.29
2005-07-26 01:46:44	Artifacts detected after 08:05.43.	9398 pixels don't match.
2005-07-26 01:46:44	Clocks set to: 558.00 / 452.25



2005-07-26 02:02:20	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 542.70
2005-07-26 02:02:23	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 543.38
2005-07-26 02:02:26	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 544.50
2005-07-26 02:02:29	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 545.40
2005-07-26 02:02:33	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 546.75
2005-07-26 02:02:36	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 548.10
2005-07-26 02:02:39	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 549.00
2005-07-26 02:02:39	Artifacts detected after 10:29.40.	8 pixels don't match.
2005-07-26 02:02:39	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 548.10
2005-07-26 02:03:43	Artifacts detected after 01:04.11.	2 pixels don't match.
2005-07-26 02:03:43	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 546.75
2005-07-26 02:03:56	Artifacts detected after 00:13.20.	1802 pixels don't match.
2005-07-26 02:03:56	Clocks set to: 472.50 / 545.40

My temp never reached over 56 on gpu

What would be the appropriate setting to set ATI tool up for maximum playablity with stability?


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 26, 2005)

550/540 would be max settings


----------



## linflas (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply, I will give it a go


----------

